# Who Owns The Moon?



## Blake Bowden (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bbgz4yY-xX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bbgz4yY-xX0[/video]​


----------



## Bill Hosler (Sep 19, 2013)

According to an article I read the Grand Lodge of Texas 


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## marty15chris (Sep 22, 2013)

I think his comments about where we would be if property ownership was allowed are interesting. Makes you think. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Ressam (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats, Gentlemen!
Scott Kelly is back!
He is definitely Freemason! I feel this by lookin' on his face!
Let's hope all their work will be for the benefit of Humanity & will be within The Laws of GAOTU!


----------

